# Bottomless Sac



## SkiDog (Aug 22, 2006)

STEEP Is doing another "woot off"

Wooo Hooo Bottomless Sac day...

Hope they keep this up.

M


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2006)

Yeah, the word in the SAC forum is that the bottomless SAC format is going to continue indefinitely.  They ran it that way over the weekend too...


----------



## kbroderick (Aug 24, 2006)

I hope they don't keep it up indefinitely, for the sake of my financial well-being.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 24, 2006)

kbroderick said:


> I hope they don't keep it up indefinitely, for the sake of my financial well-being.


 
Believe me, I know what you mean :-o


----------



## roark (Aug 24, 2006)

Yup. I've bitten twice. And spent way too much time refreshing as the onhand count drops.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 24, 2006)

roark said:


> Yup. I've bitten twice. And spent way too much time refreshing as the onhand count drops.


 

So what did you get. I got the watch yesterday and was tempted by the shoes today


----------



## kbroderick (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm in for two shirts (one of the recent SmartWool ones and a heavier layer one from yesterday) as well as a pair of clogs...I would have gone for the altimeter if I had seen it.


----------



## roark (Aug 24, 2006)

andyzee said:


> So what did you get. I got the watch yesterday and was tempted by the shoes today


 
Single ski bag (the 1st, more expensive one of course) and the shoes (to replace my north face that are nearly dead).

Those women's harnesses ought to last the rest of the day, something like 375 of them!?!?! Back to work...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 24, 2006)

Don't think we'll see anything new until tomorrow  or  

Black Diamond Diva Harness - Women's
Size - Quantity
2 - 2
4- 73
6 - 80
8 - 126
10 - 99


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 24, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Don't think we'll see anything new until tomorrow  or
> 
> Black Diamond Diva Harness - Women's
> Size - Quantity
> ...




I thiink that may go quicker than you think...we'll see I guess...I hope it goes...im jonesin to buy something...shovel/probe combo the other day..NICE..

M


----------



## andyzee (Aug 24, 2006)

Knew I should have gotten the clogs, now I won't be able to get anything until tomorrow!  :-?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't think those harnesses are going anywhere too soon.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 24, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Knew I should have gotten the clogs, now I won't be able to get anything until tomorrow!  :-?



You could always get a nice climbing harness for your woman.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 24, 2006)

bvibert said:


> You could always get a nice climbing harness for your woman.


 
Like she's ever going to use it. I say we find some climbing forums and put this out there


----------



## mgbolp (Aug 26, 2006)

*not to sure*

I am not sure how I feel about this... I mean, I hate missing all the great stuff.  I am mad because I missed the telemark bindings, not once... but both times!  AHHHH!!!


----------



## andyzee (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, wife just got a pair of pants, Marmot Full Zip PreCip Pant - Women's. Damn thing is starting to cost me, stop the madness!!!


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 28, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Well, wife just got a pair of pants, Marmot Full Zip PreCip Pant - Women's. Damn thing is starting to cost me, stop the madness!!!



How much she get them for..? 

I got them too..but I think they made a mistake cause its a different price now than my reciept says...

I got mine for $18.75...incedentally that was the EXACT price of the previous item...I bought the sunglassess too so I called to combine the order...cannot do (wanted to save a couple bucks on shipping), found out they made a mistake..the rep thought I may have gotten those precips BELOW their cost..

Suckas... HA ;-)


M

EDIT:
MINE WERE THE MENS which they no longer have...I think they had them for like 3 seconds...SORRY GUYS...$18.75 though...WHAT A STEAL


----------



## roark (Aug 28, 2006)

SkiDog said:


> I got mine for $18.75...incedentally that was the EXACT price of the previous item...I bought the sunglassess too


Same here! Glad I pulled the trigger on the men's pants quickly.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah the mens was a steal, they didn't have my size though. Her's where $35.48. Since the weather was crap yesterday, we went shopping up at Woodbury Commons instead of hiking, got her a pair of hiking shoes. Might have to trade her in, she's starting to cost me. :lol:


----------



## SkiDog (Aug 28, 2006)

roark said:


> Same here! Glad I pulled the trigger on the men's pants quickly.



Right? Thats like an UNBELIEVEABLE DEAL...I will tell EVERYONE how much I paid..just to make them jealous.. ;-)

M


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2006)

Some really nice ski poles on steepandcheap.com, Swix Mach CT 1 Ski Pole, $61.25, regular price $224.95.. Would you guys buy some already so that I can see the next item :lol:


----------



## Marc (Aug 29, 2006)

I believe there was a porn star who's screen name was "bottomless sac."


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 29, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Some really nice ski poles on steepandcheap.com, Swix Mach CT 1 Ski Pole, $61.25, regular price $224.95.. Would you guys buy some already so that I can see the next item :lol:


no kidding, what's next is what i have been saying all week! no wonder these guys had to do a bottomless sac week with regular priced poles at $224  i don't think i have ever paid more than 30 for a pair and i have gotten some nice poles at that price.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 29, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> no kidding, what's next is what i have been saying all week! no wonder these guys had to do a bottomless sac week with regular priced poles at $224  i don't think i have ever paid more than 30 for a pair and i have gotten some nice poles at that price.


 
:flame: Hey, hey, you're not helping here!:smash:


----------



## roark (Aug 30, 2006)

Ugh. Those climbing shoes might last all day!


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2006)

roark said:


> Ugh. Those climbing shoes might last all day!


 
That's what I thought at first, but they actually do seem to be moving. My biggest concern was the 14 and 15s and they're gone.

Need my fix, need my fix!!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 30, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> no kidding, what's next is what i have been saying all week! no wonder these guys had to do a bottomless sac week with regular priced poles at $224  i don't think i have ever paid more than 30 for a pair and i have gotten some nice poles at that price.



I picked up a pair of those Indigo Epic adjustable poles the other day.  They are regularly priced around 100 bucks.  I grabbed them for 34.  I know its more of a BC pole, but I needed poles and the price was right.  This sounds like a stupid question to me, but I'll ask it anyway.  Will this poles be OK for this intermediate who hasn't spent a day in the BC?  When my skills get to the right point I do plan on trying the BC scene.


----------



## roark (Aug 30, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I picked up a pair of those Indigo Epic adjustable poles the other day. They are regularly priced around 100 bucks. I grabbed them for 34. I know its more of a BC pole, but I needed poles and the price was right. This sounds like a stupid question to me, but I'll ask it anyway. Will this poles be OK for this intermediate who hasn't spent a day in the BC? When my skills get to the right point I do plan on trying the BC scene.


I wish I'd grabbed those...

I say use them to determine what really is the right length for you then get fixed poles in that length (and give the adjustables to me!:wink: )


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 30, 2006)

I also picked up a pair of $40 Leki poles for $16 bucks in my length at a local shop.  It looks like the wife will get the fixed lenght poles for next season and I'll roll with the Indigos.  Sorry roark.      

Here is a mini-hijack...  When would you need longer poles in the BC?  When hiking up the mountain?  My goal is to earn some turns at the local hill this spring to get ready for lax season.


----------



## roark (Aug 30, 2006)

Exactly - longer for touring - approx armpit length.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 30, 2006)

roark said:


> Exactly - longer for touring - approx armpit length.



Thanks.  But I'm still keeping those poles. ;-)


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2006)

Would you guys find it useful if the current SAC product was listed directly in the Gear forum?


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> Would you guys find it useful if the current SAC product was listed directly in the Gear forum?



It would be useful.  That would be one less site I have to check per day.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> It would be useful.  That would be one less site I have to check per day.



Agreed, but now I check SAC more than once a day if I remember.


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Agreed, but now I check SAC more than once a day if I remember.



Realize that as a product refreshes, a new thread with the current product will be created here.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2006)

For me it doesn't matter with regards to seeing updates, I have Crazy Browser and just refresh on a regular basis. But it might be nice to list to discuss products that are for sale. The only issue now is that the products change at such irregular intervals, that you would need to update pretty frequently.


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> The only issue now is that the products change at such irregular intervals, that you would need to update pretty frequently.


Have faith, Mr Zee. Have faith. I'm a man of many talents!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> Realize that as a product refreshes, a new thread with the current product will be created here.



Well i'm always on here so I don't need to remember to check it here. 

Can you have one thread per day though, with the new items being added to it as new posts?


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Well i'm always on here so I don't need to remember to check it here.
> 
> Can you have one thread per day though, with the new items being added to it as new posts?



No. It has to create a new thread for each product. We'll see how it goes. If it gets cluttered, I can create a sub-forum for them...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> Have faith, Mr Zee. Have faith. I'm a man of many talents!


 
Gee, I'm not sure Greg. Hope you're not taking on more than you can handle.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> No. It has to create a new thread for each product. We'll see how it goes. If it gets cluttered, I can create a sub-forum for them...



Cool, I thought you might say that...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2006)

Hate this bottomless sac stuff, I am now the owner of new goggles


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Hate this bottomless sac stuff, I am now the owner of new goggles



Now I feel like I paid too much ($60) for my Oakley A frames off of overstock.com. :sad:


----------



## roark (Aug 30, 2006)

I picked up the smith fuse regulators the first time around (pre bottomless) for about $30, then of course they had them for less bottomless. Whatever, I wouldn't have purchased if I didn't feel it was a good deal.


----------



## noski (Aug 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> No. It has to create a new thread for each product. We'll see how it goes. If it gets cluttered, I can create a sub-forum for them...



In looking at it, I think you should create a seperate section- the other Gear posts will be buried within a week. If you do that, is there a way to maybe lock or delete posts after a set number of days? They are irrelevent after a fairly short time since the product represented is no longer available. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 30, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> When would you need longer poles in the BC?  When hiking up the mountain?  My goal is to earn some turns at the local hill this spring to get ready for lax season.


no you do not need "longer" poles in the BC, you need adjustable poles. you need a longer pole when skinning but regular alpine ski legnth pole for actually skiing. helps for the pole to telescope really short (2-3') for climbing gullies. i will adjust a slight bit longer for steeper terrain, adjust slight bit shorter for bumps and flatter terrain. i almost never use adjustable touring poles when doing lift serviced, fixed legnth are definitely better suited for regular lift serviced.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 30, 2006)

one problem with posting bottomless sac in the forums is that the links for defunt products stays on the forum. nice idea though, i like it. it is just hard to keep track of when i load up the forums and see six S&C links.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 30, 2006)

riverc0il said:


> no you do not need "longer" poles in the BC, you need adjustable poles. you need a longer pole when skinning but regular alpine ski legnth pole for actually skiing. helps for the pole to telescope really short (2-3') for climbing gullies. i will adjust a slight bit longer for steeper terrain, adjust slight bit shorter for bumps and flatter terrain. i almost never use adjustable touring poles when doing lift serviced, fixed legnth are definitely better suited for regular lift serviced.



Good info.  Thanks.  I'll save those adjustables for when I can enjoy the BC.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 30, 2006)

greg, the S&C posts in the forum are rather annoying. i bring up new posts and half the links are S&C. i do like the idea, but it seems too invasive in its current state. can you have the S&C posts not pull up in the new topics link?


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2006)

Greg said:


> Have faith, Mr Zee. Have faith. I'm a man of many talents!


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2006)

Greg, I know you want to get the message count up, but come on, this ain't the ways to do it!  :smile:


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2006)

That was interesting!  Working on it...


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2006)

noski said:


> In looking at it, I think you should create a seperate section- the other Gear posts will be buried within a week. If you do that, is there a way to maybe lock or delete posts after a set number of days? They are irrelevent after a fairly short time since the product represented is no longer available.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.





riverc0il said:


> one problem with posting bottomless sac in the forums is that the links for defunt products stays on the forum. nice idea though, i like it. it is just hard to keep track of when i load up the forums and see six S&C links.



Okay. I think I sorted it out. The SAC threads will now appear only in the *Daily Gear Deals* sub-forum of the Gear forum. You can choose to monitor that forum or not. I hope to add special deals from other vendors in the future. The SAC threads will lock automatically after 24 hours. I wish I could lock them after they expire, but it's not possible at this point.



riverc0il said:


> greg, the S&C posts in the forum are rather annoying. i bring up new posts and half the links are S&C. i do like the idea, but it seems too invasive in its current state. can you have the S&C posts not pull up in the new topics link?


Well, the first iteration of this system was screwed up as it would pulling every item in the feed each time it checked it so there were duplicates. The SAC threads should be limited to only actual new items now. The Daily Gear Deals forum is set to sort by thread start date versus last post. I'm not sure whether this default sort will also apply to the *New Posts* search. Hopefully, it does. I hope this works better for you.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 30, 2006)

OK, here's the one week total for my Steep and Cheap shopping. I'm scared that if I'm not careful, I will go broke and my wife will take off with the UPS guy :???: 

8/23 Nixon Formula Watch                              53.37
8/28 Marmot Full Zip PreCip Pant - Women's    41.97
8/30 Spy Orbit Goggle                                     46.99 

Total with shipping                                        $142.33


----------



## Greg (Aug 30, 2006)

The SAC feed link URLs seem to change randomly even though the product hasn't which causes vBulletin to think it's a new product. That still results in duplicate product threads. Working with the SAC folks to sort it out...


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 30, 2006)

better now greg, thanks! theoretically, if it only posts each new item once then the threads should drop off the new post link once i have viewed new posts, which will allow me to see the updated item and then discard the thread upon revisits. i think the issue i was seeing was the duplicate pulls so i was seeing multiple listings every time i checked back. looks good!

:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, so where's todays items?


----------



## Greg (Aug 31, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Ok, so where's todays items?



Again, I'm working on it with SAC. The link URLs in their feeds ramdonly changes even if the product doesn't causing vBulletin to pull in duplicates. Working on it...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2006)

Greg said:


> Again, I'm working on it with SAC. The link URLs in their feeds ramdonly changes even if the product doesn't causing vBulletin to pull in duplicates. Working on it...



I know, just busting your stones a little. 

Guess I forgot the  in the first one though...


----------



## andyzee (Aug 31, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I know, just busting your stones a little.
> 
> Guess I forgot the  in the first one though...


 

Hey hey, stop harrasing Greg, he's working on it!! :smash:   :grin:


----------



## andyzee (Aug 31, 2006)

Well just recieved my first item, the Nixon Formula Watch 53.37. Just got done packing it up to return it, don't like it all that much.  On the bright side, that give me bucks for my next purchase. Come on pappa needs new skis!!!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2006)

Too bad Andy, it looked like a decent watch in the pictures.


----------



## andyzee (Aug 31, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Too bad Andy, it looked like a decent watch in the pictures.


 
Got the silver face, just a bit too shiny. Too bad I didn't get the black face, but by the time I decided it was gone.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm surprised Steve isn't all over those skins...looks like a good deal.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 1, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm surprised Steve isn't all over those skins...looks like a good deal.


i already have a pair of skins....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2006)

I just realized that I didn't get my Daily Dosage email this morning!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 1, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I just realized that I didn't get my Daily Dosage email this morning!


 

Same here,


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2006)

Glad I'm not the only one.

It seems to stop coming every once and a while and I have to sign up again, but it usually only happens after I order something...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 1, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Glad I'm not the only one.
> 
> It seems to stop coming every once and a while and I have to sign up again, but it usually only happens after I order something...


 
Hmm... interesting and here I thought Greg was in some way responsible. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Hmm... interesting and here I thought Greg was in some way responsible. :lol:



Now there's a thought!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 1, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Next item ordered: Salomon XA Comp 2 Trail Running Shoe - Men's. This sucks



At this rate you will have all new year-round gear by the start of the season.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 1, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> At this rate you will have all new year-round gear by the start of the season.


 
Now if they'd only put up a nice pair of skis


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 1, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Now if they'd only put up a nice pair of skis



The other day I picked up those adjustable touring poles.  Last night I was a click away from buying those skins.  The funny part is, I'm still an intermediate.  Why am I trying to acquire all this BC gear?  I guess you always need to keep an eye on the future....


----------



## andyzee (Sep 1, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> The other day I picked up those adjustable touring poles. Last night I was a click away from buying those skins. The funny part is, I'm still an intermediate. Why am I trying to acquire all this BC gear? I guess you always need to keep an eye on the future....


 

SAC is evil, it's evil I say!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 1, 2006)

Did you check out the running shoes, nice


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2006)

Those are nice looking shoes, at a good price.  Too bad I don't run.


----------



## roark (Sep 1, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> The other day I picked up those adjustable touring poles. Last night I was a click away from buying those skins. The funny part is, I'm still an intermediate. Why am I trying to acquire all this BC gear? I guess you always need to keep an eye on the future....


 
I regretted passing up on the poles and bought the skins. Damn you SAC, I need to look for a 0% card!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> It's gone now, thankfully. Size 40 is a tough one to sell to athletes.


 
So do me a favor and buy that last snowboard


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 2, 2006)

I sent a female boarder friend a text message.  It's a 157 ... I don't know much about snowboard size, but I'm assuming it's too short for a guy.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I sent a female boarder friend a text message. It's a 157 ... I don't know much about snowboard size, but I'm assuming it's too short for a guy.


 
They do have a chart on the page, it's probably too long for her :???:


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 5, 2006)

cmon...dont some of you need a new mtn biking helmet??? I want to see the next item already..

M


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2006)

SkiDog said:


> cmon...dont some of you need a new mtn biking helmet??? I want to see the next item already..
> 
> M



It is a cool looking helmet, but the one I have now is working just fine.  I like to try my helmets on to see how they fit before buying them anyway.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 5, 2006)

Same here, I have a Giro that I love. But that does look like a good helmet, and I would consider but need to try on.


----------



## roark (Sep 5, 2006)

~ 300 of those suckers left. I bet they don't sell out today.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2006)

roark said:


> ~ 300 of those suckers left. I bet they don't sell out today.



I bet you're right...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 5, 2006)

I counted 280, they're going fast. Who ever wants one better get it before it sells out. This is a great buy!


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 5, 2006)

I knew I shouldve taken that bet....damn...

At any rate..the helmet is gone...new item...not that you'd want it...but new item anyway..

M


----------



## andyzee (Sep 5, 2006)

They've been putting far too many shorts and shirts up there, well guess they need to get rid of their summer inventory. Me, I'm just waiting for that new set of skis


----------



## roark (Sep 5, 2006)

andyzee said:


> They've been putting far too many shorts and shirts up there, well guess they need to get rid of their summer inventory. Me, I'm just waiting for that new set of skis


Didn't you get the Atomics at the end of the season last year?


----------



## roark (Sep 5, 2006)

SkiDog said:


> I knew I shouldve taken that bet....damn...
> 
> At any rate..the helmet is gone...new item...not that you'd want it...but new item anyway..
> 
> M


I'm surprised those went. Last time I checked there were still over 200. Must've had some ebayers buying 3 @ time.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 5, 2006)

roark said:


> Didn't you get the Atomics at the end of the season last year?


 
Nope, they had the Metron Ex skis, wasn't really interested in those.



roark said:


> I'm surprised those went. Last time I checked there were still over 200. Must've had some ebayers buying 3 @ time.


 
I doubt that they all went. I think that they were just taken off for now and we'll see them in the future.


----------



## Greg (Sep 5, 2006)

How can you see how many are available?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 5, 2006)

Greg said:


> How can you see how many are available?


 

View the source code of the page and search for onhand to see how many are left and class="total" to see how many where offered.


----------



## roark (Sep 5, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I doubt that they all went. I think that they were just taken off for now and we'll see them in the future.


 
Sneaky F'ers, just when you think it's safe to go away for a few hours...


----------



## Greg (Sep 5, 2006)

andyzee said:


> View the source code of the page and search for onhand to see how many are left and class="total" to see how many where offered.



Bah! Too much work...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 5, 2006)

Greg said:


> Bah! Too much work...


 
Dude, the info is there, now write some code to automatically display! :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 5, 2006)

andyzee said:


> View the source code of the page and search for onhand to see how many are left and class="total" to see how many where offered.



Maybe its my OCD...  I love this little tip so much that I will even check the inventory of women's items.  I guess its just hoping for the next item to pop up soon.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2006)

Greg said:


> Bah! Too much work...



It doesn't get too much easier than that... :roll:



You can also search for the item on backcountry.com and it'll say how many they have left in stock.  That takes longer though...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 5, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Maybe its my OCD...


 
I was just going to leave work until I checked and saw there are 14 pairs of shorts left. Now I have to wait and see what's next.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 5, 2006)

Greg said:


> Bah! Too much work...


 
Actually, all I search on is class="tot , the onhand line is right above that. 10 left


----------



## roark (Sep 5, 2006)

846 ugly blue sunglasses. 

Good night.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 5, 2006)

roark said:


> 846 ugly blue sunglasses.
> 
> Good night.


 
I got the same glasses in black, real nice glasses. Sometimes pics are decieving.


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 6, 2006)

*Hurry Hurry Hurry*

HURRY PRECIP PANTS ON AGAIN...Not full zips like last week, but great pants nonetheless....

Also not the $18.75..I paid last week for full zips...a grreat deal still though..

HURRY


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

SkiDog said:


> HURRY PRECIP PANTS ON AGAIN...Not full zips like last week, but great pants nonetheless....
> 
> Also not the $18.75..I paid last week for full zips...a grreat deal still though..
> 
> HURRY


 

I ordered last weeks for my wife she recieved them yesterday. Loves em.


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I ordered last weeks for my wife she recieved them yesterday. Loves em.



Got mines yesterday too...super nice with the full zips.

M


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

SkiDog said:


> Got mines yesterday too...super nice with the full zips.
> 
> M


 
Wait I just checked hers where Marmot Full Zip PreCip Pant - Women's $35.48


----------



## SkiDog (Sep 6, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Wait I just checked hers where Marmot Full Zip PreCip Pant - Women's $35.48




Mine were MENS full zips...they were only $18.75...like $24+ with shipping

M


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

You get the sunglasses, going fast!


----------



## roark (Sep 6, 2006)

Ah, fast and cheap SAC
Going to miss out at lunch
No Fritschis while away!


----------



## hammer (Sep 6, 2006)

Only got one thing so far...a Kelty Illusion 3500 backpack for around $80.

Should be good for those Boy Scout camping trips that I know my son will be asking me to go on...


----------



## roark (Sep 6, 2006)

Need a camping lamp hammer?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

roark said:


> Need a camping lamp hammer?


At that price, I think he should buy enough for the whole boy scout troop


----------



## andyzee (Sep 6, 2006)

They finally got rid of the snowboards, up next: Dalbello Sports Krypton Cross Alpine Ski Boot - Men's 
$193.26

61% Off, Regularly $499.95


----------



## roark (Sep 7, 2006)

Interested in the boots, but I really have to try something like that on.


----------



## Marc (Sep 7, 2006)

roark said:


> Interested in the boots, but I really have to try something like that on.



Damn, gore-tex pants for $153, wish they had size M-L instead of just XL-reg.


----------



## roark (Sep 7, 2006)

Marc said:


> Damn, gore-tex pants for $153, wish they had size M-L instead of just XL-reg.


 
Whaddya mean, you weren't up at 2AM checking SAC?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 7, 2006)

roark said:


> Whaddya mean, you weren't up at 2AM checking SAC?


 
I was up, that's all they had


----------



## andyzee (Sep 7, 2006)

As far as the boots go, worst case, your feet could have grown into them, wus :-?


----------



## Marc (Sep 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> As far as the boots go, worst case, your feet could have grown into them, wus :-?



Yeah.... I suppose I could grow into a fatty to fit in the XL pants too... something tells me it isn't really worth it though.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 7, 2006)

Marc said:


> Yeah.... I suppose I could grow into a fatty to fit in the XL pants too... something tells me it isn't really worth it though.


 

Marc, not everything is about you. I :roll: was talking about the boots and roark!


----------



## Marc (Sep 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Marc, not everything is about you. I :roll: was talking about the boots and roark!



Sorry Andy, when the universe revolves around you like it does me, it's hard not to think that.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 7, 2006)

Marc said:


> Sorry Andy, when the universe revolves around you like it does me, it's hard not to think that.


 
Marc, I'm saying this only cause I like you. Constantly seeing stars spinning around your head does not mean that the universe is revolving around you. If I were you I would make a doctors appointment as soon as possible.  :sad:


----------



## roark (Sep 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Marc, not everything is about you. I :roll: was talking about the boots and roark!


The wider foot description scared me off. 

Andy: can't you get some fat KZoner (thinking of a particular yanks fan) to snap up these XLs?


----------



## Marc (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok, well I already have a nice pair of polarized Oakley's, and I sure as hell don't need sunglasses that are actually uglier than the safety glasses I have for work...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 7, 2006)

Marc said:


> Ok, well I already have a nice pair of polarized Oakley's, and I sure as hell don't need sunglasses that are actually uglier than the safety glasses I have for work...


 

Well guess they should be gone within an hour, there's only like 810 pairs. :-?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Well guess they should be gone within an hour, there's only like 810 pairs. :-?



Only 639 left now...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 7, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Only 639 left now...


 
FYI, I was being sarcastic


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> FYI, I was being sarcastic



FYI, So was I, guess I forgot the :roll:

:idea::smash:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 7, 2006)

bvibert said:


> FYI, So was I, guess I forgot the :roll:
> 
> :idea::smash:


 
Did you order your Smith Sunglasses yet, I think they would look really good on you. Especially the Tortoise/Brown CR39:flame:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Did you order your Smith Sunglasses yet, I think they would look really good on you. Especially the Tortoise/Brown CR39:flame:



They would only let me get 3 pairs.  I wish they had them in pink, then I could get you some for your birthday...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 7, 2006)

bvibert said:


> They would only let me get 3 pairs. I wish they had them in pink, then I could get you some for your birthday...


 
You da man! Speaking of glasses, you know the Blue Spys they had the other day, a lot of folks complained about the color. Well, saw them at Sports Authority today and just a I expected, they looked pretty damn good!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> You da man! Speaking of glasses, you know the Blue Spys they had the other day, a lot of folks complained about the color. Well, saw them at Sports Authority today and just a I expected, they looked pretty damn good!



Did you ever think that maybe you just like fruity colors? uke: 

I don't remember the glasses, I'll have to take your word for it..


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2006)

For all you SOBs (or DOBs as the case may be) that are too lazy to look at the source code to see how many are left (you know who you are) I made up this little web page to help you out. 

http://www.bvibert.com/test/sac.php

No guarantees on how long it'll work, or how accurate it is...


----------



## roark (Sep 7, 2006)

bvibert said:


> For all you SOBs (or DOBs as the case may be) that are too lazy to look at the source code to see how many are left (you know who you are) I made up this little web page to help you out.
> 
> http://www.bvibert.com/test/sac.php
> 
> No guarantees on how long it'll work, or how accurate it is...


 
Nice work!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 7, 2006)

Damn, you got a lot of nerve calling people lazy. What, you couldn't put an autorefresh line in there?




bvibert said:


> For all you SOBs (or DOBs as the case may be) that are too lazy to look at the source code to see how many are left (you know who you are) I made up this little web page to help you out.
> 
> http://www.bvibert.com/test/sac.php
> 
> No guarantees on how long it'll work, or how accurate it is...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Damn, you got a lot of nerve calling people lazy. What, you couldn't put an autorefresh line in there?



I was thinking about it, maybe later...  Feeling kinda lazy now... 

BTW, if you don't like it you don't have to use it...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 7, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I was thinking about it, maybe later... Feeling kinda lazy now...
> 
> BTW, if you don't like it you don't have to use it...


 
Beotch! Good job! :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Damn, you got a lot of nerve calling people lazy. What, you couldn't put an autorefresh line in there?



Ok smarty pants, how often should it refresh?  I have it set to 3 minutes right now.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 7, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Ok smarty pants, how often should it refresh? I have it set to 3 minutes right now.


 

In my case, I have OCD and would need every minute.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 7, 2006)

Got my Spy Goggles today, soweeeeeet!!!  Now bring on the snow.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> In my case, I have OCD and would need every minute.



There you go my fine sir... :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 7, 2006)

bvibert said:


> There you go my fine sir... :roll:


 
That's good, thanks. You think you could share that code? :wink:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2006)

andyzee said:


> That's good, thanks. You think you could share that code? :wink:



PM sent.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2006)

andyzee said:


> In my case, I have OCD and would need every minute.



I updated the code today to show the total quantity and description in the title so you can leave it running in the background and still see what's going on.  You can also set your own refresh rate by changing the rfh option in the url, you can't go below 60 though.

http://www.bvibert.com/test/sac.php?rfh=60

I hope someone finds this useful, if not it was kinda fun anyway...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 8, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I updated the code today to show the total quantity and description in the title so you can leave it running in the background and still see what's going on. You can also set your own refresh rate by changing the rfh option in the url, you can't go below 60 though.
> 
> http://www.bvibert.com/test/sac.php?rfh=60
> 
> I hope someone finds this useful, if not it was kinda fun anyway...


 
I find it very useful, especially with items that have multiple sizes and/or styles, thanks.


----------



## roark (Sep 8, 2006)

Yeah, definitely better than the old manual refresh, view source routine. Thanks B!


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 8, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I updated the code today to show the total quantity and description in the title so you can leave it running in the background and still see what's going on.  You can also set your own refresh rate by changing the rfh option in the url, you can't go below 60 though.
> 
> http://www.bvibert.com/test/sac.php?rfh=60
> 
> I hope someone finds this useful, if not it was kinda fun anyway...



Very helpful!  Thanks for this tool.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 8, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Very helpful! Thanks for this, tool.


 
Hey, he did a good thing here, don't call him a tool! :razz:


----------



## roark (Sep 8, 2006)

Shoes moving really slow...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 8, 2006)

roark said:


> Shoes moving really slow...


 

Never heard of the brand and I imagine the same may hold true for others. Otherwise they don't look bad.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks guys, glad you like it. :beer:



andyzee said:


> I find it very useful, especially with items that have multiple sizes and/or styles, thanks.


Yeah, that's why I did it.  Adding up all those numbers was a pita.


andyzee said:


> Grassi21 said:
> 
> 
> > Very helpful! Thanks for this, tool.
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2006)

roark said:


> Shoes moving really slow...



Only 100 left now... :roll:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 8, 2006)

They put a watch up now, I believe those are watches that they didn't sell first thing this morning


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2006)

andyzee said:


> They put a watch up now, I believe those are watches that they didn't sell first thing this morning



I'm seeing one of the tents that was up earlier...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I updated the code today to show the total quantity and description in the title so you can leave it running in the background and still see what's going on.  You can also set your own refresh rate by changing the rfh option in the url, you can't go below 60 though.
> 
> http://www.bvibert.com/test/sac.php?rfh=60
> 
> I hope someone finds this useful, if not it was kinda fun anyway...



Does the page above keep timing out for anyone else?  I'm trying to figure out if there's something wrong with my site, or if it's the crappy connection here at work.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I'm seeing one of the tents that was up earlier...



Bleh, now it's back to those stupid shoes... :roll:  84 of them...

Make that 83...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 8, 2006)

Overall, connection has been working real good since yesterday, but it did start timing out just a little while ago. Perhaps your now generating more visitors than ever b4


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 8, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Hey, he did a good thing here, don't call him a tool! :razz:



Sneaky B!  I was reading my post that you quoted within your post and was wondering how that "," got in there.


----------



## roark (Sep 8, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Sneaky B! I was reading my post that you quoted within your post and was wondering how that "," got in there.


You must not have been around for the 'misquote the person above you' thread. It's a fine internet forum tradition!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 8, 2006)

roark said:


> You must 'misquote the person above you' . It's a fine internet forum tradition!


 
Hey hey, that will only cause confusion, I don't think that's a good idea at all  :-x


----------



## roark (Sep 8, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Hey hey, I'm here to cause confusion, I don't think at all :-x


 
I'm just trying to help the guy out. Well, at least you're aware of your mental state.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 8, 2006)

roark said:


> I'm just trying to help the guy out. But are you aware of my mental state?


 
Yeah, but I thought you were keeping it quiet?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Overall, connection has been working real good since yesterday, but it did start timing out just a little while ago. Perhaps your now generating more visitors than ever b4



From looking through the access logs I don't really see too much activity aside from you guys in this thread.

BTW, I told you that you couldn't set the refresh for less than 60 seconds, but you just had to try 5 anyway.  Didn't you!?!?  Talk about OCD!  You know who you are...


----------



## roark (Sep 8, 2006)

I haven't had any time out issues, but then again I set mine @ 300.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2006)

roark said:


> I haven't had any time out issues, but then again I set mine @ 300.



Thanks.  I saw that.  I figured that everyone wouldn't be as obsessive as Andy, that's why I added that option.  Apparently _some_ people [cough]name starts with an A[/cough] need to see the change every 5 seconds!  :blink:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 8, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Thanks. I saw that. I figured that everyone wouldn't be as obsessive as Andy, that's why I added that option. Apparently _some_ people [cough]name starts with an A[/cough] need to see the change every 5 seconds!  :blink:


 

I also have ADD, and missed the part on anything less than 60 seconds  I'm now at 300 as well since these will be here for awhile.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I also have ADD, and missed the part on anything less than 60 seconds  I'm now at 300 as well since these will be here for awhile.



Damn browser just crashed and I lost my message!!! 

Anyway, I was just messing with you Andy.  I supposed I could allow 5 second refreshes, I just didn't want a bunch of people to be loading my site down.  Of course with the small amount of data transfered that's probably not a problem anyway.  I have mine set for 600 since I was away from my PC for a while.  I don't think those shoes are going anywhere so I guess it doesn't matter...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I don't think those shoes are going anywhere so I guess it doesn't matter...



Guess I was wrong, not that woman's top on there now is much better.  I can't even see the pics of it.. :roll:


----------



## roark (Sep 8, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Guess I was wrong, not that woman's top on there now is much better. I can't even see the pics of it.. :roll:


 
Ladies day on SAC (since I missed the items that sold before 8AM) :roll: 

The shoes suddenly disappeared (well, actually your page showed one left at one point, but something like 67 dissapeared... I could look at backcounty but I'm too lazy). It's nice they kick non-selling items but it sucks when you think you can go away for awhile...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 11, 2006)

*SAC Anonymouse*

One night last week, I woke up about 2:30AM to go to the bathroom, since my PC is on 24/7, I decided to stop and see what SAC has to offer. This morning I gave my wife a good morning kiss as I do everyday, the first words out of her mouth, :What's on SAC?" I think I'm going to start SAC_Anonymouse.com. :-D Right after I see what they have to offer after the following:

SteepandCheap.com
SAC quantities remaining:

*Red Tantrum Audex Helmet*

Black, XL: *12* of 65

Total remaining: *12*


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2006)

andyzee said:


> One night last week, I woke up about 2:30AM to go to the bathroom, since my PC is on 24/7, I decided to stop and see what SAC has to offer. This morning I gave my wife a good morning kiss as I do everyday, the first words out of her mouth, :What's on SAC?" I think I'm going to start SAC_Anonymouse.com. :-D Right after I see what they have to offer after the following:
> 
> SteepandCheap.com
> SAC quantities remaining:
> ...



So did you make any impulse buys at 2:30? 

I've been waiting all day for those damn helmets to go away.  This whole bottomless SAC thing is torturous! :smash:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 11, 2006)

bvibert said:


> So did you make any impulse buys at 2:30?
> 
> I've been waiting all day for those damn helmets to go away. This whole bottomless SAC thing is torturous! :smash:


 
No, I forget what it was that day, but nothing I was interested in. I'm not kidding, the first words out of my wife's mouth this morning"What's on SAC?"

Helmets will soon be gone!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh, got my goggles Thursday and shoes came in today. Haven't seen the shoes yet, but my wife assures me that they're real nice. No more deliveries scheduled, hope something good comes up next.


----------



## roark (Sep 11, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I think I'm going to start SAC_Anonymouse.com. :-D


Might want to spell check before you register it :lol: 

Those XL's could still take awhile.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 11, 2006)

roark said:


> Might want to spell check before you register it :lol:
> 
> Those XL's could still take awhile.


 
WOW, thanks, it'll be SAC_Anonymous.com   6 helmets left!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 11, 2006)

OK, working on signs that you may be a SACaholic, here's what I have so far.

Signs of a SACaholic:
- Sets alarm clock to wake up in time for first item of the day
- Is late for work due to fact that the sale item is about to change
- First action when waking up is to check SAC
- Sits at PC refreshing SAC a minimum of 192 times a day (every 5 min. for 16 hours)


----------



## roark (Sep 11, 2006)

Stays late at work due to fact that the sale item is about to change.

Searches backcountry.com looking for potential SAC items (overstock)

Is on a first name basis with the UPS guy

Thinks in haiku


----------



## roark (Sep 11, 2006)

2 helmets.


----------



## roark (Sep 11, 2006)

effin heart rate monitor again.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 11, 2006)

Holy crap, you're a SACAholic! It just changed.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 11, 2006)

I keep the SAC RSS feed on my bookmark bar.

Andy, If you had a laptop would you SAC from the toilet????????


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I keep the SAC RSS feed on my bookmark bar.
> 
> Andy, If you had a laptop would you SAC from the toilet????????



I have and will again...

Oh wait you meant Steep and Cheap... Yup pretty sure I've done that too...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I keep the SAC RSS feed on my bookmark bar.
> 
> Andy, If you had a laptop would you SAC from the toilet????????



Oops, missed the first part of that.  I just leave my *SAC Tracker* open in a tab so I can see how many are left of an item...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 11, 2006)

Welll got home and checked out my Salomon XA Comp 2 Trail Running Shoe - Men's great buy!!!!! But now I have nothing to look forward to


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

Damn, looks like the Bottomless Sac, hit the bottom of the sac. They had one item and won't have another until tomorrow  Also, the "Bottomless SAC" title on the page is gone


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Damn, looks like the Bottomless Sac, hit the bottom of the sac. They had one item and won't have another until tomorrow  Also, the "Bottomless SAC" title on the page is gone



Just saw that, now what am I going to do today?   

Bastards!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

Get you hooked and then cut you off, just ain't right!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

Bastids tried to trick us, they have a new item up! And they have Bottomless SAC at the top of the page again.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Bastids tried to trick us, they have a new item up! And they have Bottomless SAC at the top of the page again.



Tricky tricky... :beer:

I wonder if they got a lot of complaints and decided to go back to bottomless??


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2006)

Nice looking shirt too.  Do I really need another short sleeve shirt?  I bought two of The North Face button down shirts in July...  I'm sure I'd be the envy of the factory with the Oakley logo on my shirt...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Nice looking shirt too. Do I really need another short sleeve shirt? I bought two of The North Face button down shirts in July... I'm sure I'd be the envy of the factory with the Oakley logo on my shirt...


 

Go for it, buy 3!


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 12, 2006)

freakin shirts.... c'mon


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2006)

Just 3 shirts left now!!!


----------



## roark (Sep 12, 2006)

Need 1 more little dude...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

roark said:


> Need 1 more little dude...


 
Nah, it's a large. Too small for me, should be just right on you, buy one for the team!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

Damn women's pants, I need skis damnit, not women's pants!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2006)

Woohoo!!!

Womans Pants... :roll:


----------



## roark (Sep 12, 2006)

Those 23 XS Bluestone might take a little while:roll:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 12, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Oops, missed the first part of that.  I just leave my *SAC Tracker* open in a tab so I can see how many are left of an item...



Soooooo cool!  Does it refresh itself?  Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Soooooo cool!  Does it refresh itself?  Thanks!!!!!!



Yes it refreshes itself every 60 seconds by default.  You can add the rfh swtich to the URL to add more delay like this: http://bvibert.com/test/sac.php?rfh=300.  That'll set the timeout to 300 seconds (5 minutes), but you can set it to whatever you want above 60.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Soooooo cool! Does it refresh itself? Thanks!!!!!!


 
Every 60 seconds, unless told otherwise. Way cool


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Yes it refreshes itself every 60 seconds by default. You can add the rfh swtich to the URL to add more delay like this: http://bvibert.com/test/sac.php?rfh=300. That'll set the timeout to 300 seconds (5 minutes), but you can set it to whatever you want above 60.


 

I recommend setting it to 5 seconds so that you don't miss anything.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I recommend setting it to 5 seconds so that you don't miss anything.



:lol: Go ahead try it punk! :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

bvibert said:


> :lol: Go ahead try it punk! :lol:


 
Wise guy! If I miss anything good, I'll never forgive you!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Wise guy! If I miss anything good, I'll never forgive you!



Alright cry baby, you can now set it down to 20.  If you crash the server I'm gonna kick your arse or something...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 12, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Alright cry baby, you can now set it down to 20. If you crash the server I'm gonna kick your arse or something...


 
Can you fix it so that it plays a sound file everytime an item changes?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Can you fix it so that it plays a sound file everytime an item changes?



I might consider it if I knew how...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Can you fix it so that it plays a sound file everytime an item changes?



Still not sure how to do that.

I did do some other work to it today though, let me know what you think:

http://www.bvibert.com/test/sac.php


----------



## andyzee (Sep 13, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Still not sure how to do that.
> 
> I did do some other work to it today though, let me know what you think:
> 
> http://www.bvibert.com/test/sac.php


 
I saw it before I read this and was kind of suprised by the new look, nice!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I saw it before I read this and was kind of suprised by the new look, nice!



Thanks, it was a little too boring looking for me.  

Now if only they'd sell out of those sleeping bags already!!!!:angry:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 13, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Thanks, it was a little too boring looking for me.
> 
> Now if only they'd sell out of those sleeping bags already!!!!:angry:


 
Actually, I hope they last a bit. I have a meeting from 2-3:30 and am concerned that I may miss something good! If they by any chance come up with skis, K2 Crossfires or Atomic Metron B5 to be exact, be a pal and order me a pair in the 170+ range, thanks


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Actually, I hope they last a bit. I have a meeting from 2-3:30 and am concerned that I may miss something good! If they by any chance come up with skis, K2 Crossfires or Atomic Metron B5 to be exact, be a pal and order me a pair in the 170+ range, thanks



Something tells me that they'll still be here when you get back...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 13, 2006)

Now if Bvibert could link the item description and picture to his sight, I'll never need to go to the site unless i want to buy........

Did TB help you with that disclaimer?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Now if Bvibert could link the item description and picture to his sight, I'll never need to go to the site unless i want to buy........
> 
> Did TB help you with that disclaimer?



I thought about adding the picture, the thing about that is that I would have to link to the picture on their server which would use up some of their bandwidth without them getting the benefit of folks visiting their site.  It's probably not a big deal in this case, but it's generally considered poor netiquette.  The description on the other hand wouldn't be a big deal.

The disclaimer I came up with myself, though I did think of asking TB for his opinion.   I was wondering if anyone would even notice it...


----------



## Greg (Sep 14, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I thought about adding the picture, the thing about that is that I would have to link to the picture on their server which would use up some of their bandwidth without them getting the benefit of folks visiting their site.  It's probably not a big deal in this case, but it's generally considered poor netiquette.



Couldn't you come up with a way to cache the image to your server?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> Couldn't you come up with a way to cache the image to your server?


 

Stop bugging him with such trivial matters, he should be workin on my request of getting a sound file in there for everytime the item changes.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> Couldn't you come up with a way to cache the image to your server?



I'm sure there's a way.  I guess that's another thing I'll add to my list... 

I'm still trying to figure out how to format the description and the price so that it looks good...  And Andy's request for sound, which may be difficult unless you're running IE...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Stop bugging him with such trivial matters, he should be workin on my request of getting a sound file in there for everytime the item changes.



How about a pop-up instead??


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2006)

bvibert said:


> How about a pop-up instead??


 
B, just kidding with you. However if you truly wanted to do this, no, I believe a sound file would be better. My reasoning behind this is, I'm home, watching TV and I don't want to sit in front of the PC. If a new item comes up, a sound file would inform be, unless of course you can program this to give me a call  So, do you think SaCaholics Anonymous is a good idea  ?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2006)

andyzee said:


> B, just kidding with you. However if you truly wanted to do this, no, I believe a sound file would be better. My reasoning behind this is, I'm home, watching TV and I don't want to sit in front of the PC. If a new item comes up, a sound file would inform be, unless of course you can program this to give me a call



Maybe I could set it up to call your house and cell, send you a text message, send an email, and interupt your TV signal.... 

Seriously from what I can see there is no standard compliant method to play a sound without using an outside player like WMP, Real Player, or QT.  I'm not too keen on that since I couldn't get any of my attempts to work on my old laptop at home using Firefox.



andyzee said:


> So, do you think SaCaholics Anonymous is a good idea  ?



The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.  The question is; Do you want to recover, or are you just looking for others to commiserate with?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Maybe I could set it up to call your house and cell, send you a text message, send an email, and interupt your TV signal....


 
Email to the cell, I like it. But only every time a new item comes up and with the item name in the email.




bvibert said:


> The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem. The question is; Do you want to recover, or are you just looking for others to commiserate with?


 

Good question?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice Spy sunglasses up right now and going quick.


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on them


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 14, 2006)

Just bought a pair.  I need sunglasses and 32 bucks shipped is an unbeleievable price on these.  This was my first purchase from SaC on the first item I ever saw.  Am I going to become addicted?  I'm kind of concerned because I can convince myself that I need almost anything.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg said:


> Couldn't you come up with a way to cache the image to your server?



When my boss asks me what I've been doing lately is it ok if I give him all of you guys email addresses, so you can fill him in?? 

I've got the caching thing figured out, there'll probably be images up there by days end...


----------



## roark (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow, they are moving fast. 91 left.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> Just bought a pair. I need sunglasses and 32 bucks shipped is an unbeleievable price on these. This was my first purchase from SaC on the first item I ever saw. Am I going to become addicted? I'm kind of concerned because I can convince myself that I need almost anything.


 

One thing I don't know if you noticed, it says that these are for a small face. If they don't fit, no need to worry, they will issue you a refund, you will get stuck with paying return postage though. Yes you will become addicted, welcome to the club  And these are going quick!


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 14, 2006)

If they don't fit, then I just bought my dad a Christmas present.  I have a pretty small dome but he has a pea head.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok, I added some more crap to the SAC tracker.  I'm still not really happy with the formatting, but now the picture and the description that some of you wanted is there and as an added bonus I added the price.

Enjoy!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Ok, I added some more crap to the SAC tracker. I'm still not really happy with the formatting, but now the picture and the description that some of you wanted is there and as an added bonus I added the price.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
So in effect, what you are doing is publishing their web page without the graphs?  Can I expect a text message with the next item to come up? Good job !


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Ok, I added some more crap to the SAC tracker.  I'm still not really happy with the formatting, but now the picture and the description that some of you wanted is there and as an added bonus I added the price.
> 
> Enjoy!



Wow....Bvibert that's great.  Hosting it on this site and putting it up on the SAC forum may generate some site traffic for Greggiepoo.....just a thought.  Nice effen job dude!!!!!


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you thank you thank you thank you....Aw crap I'm already addicted.  And people need to start buying this damn sunshade already.  Next item!


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2006)

2 to go, they went a lot quicker than I thought they would, must be really good! You should buy one for yourself and one for dad


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2006)

andyzee said:


> So in effect, what you are doing is publishing their web page without the graphs?  Can I expect a text message with the next item to come up? Good job !



Yup, pretty much...  That wasn't my intention when I started, but that's kinda the way it worked out...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Wow....Bvibert that's great.  Hosting it on this site and putting it up on the SAC forum may generate some site traffic for Greggiepoo.....just a thought.  Nice effen job dude!!!!!



Ya never know...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 14, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Yup, pretty much... That wasn't my intention when I started, but that's kinda the way it worked out...


 
Oh, I'm still not getting any email alerts.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 14, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Oh, I'm still not getting any email alerts.



If you old your breath real long you'll start getting them...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 14, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Oh, I'm still not getting any email alerts.



Even better, a virtual fishing net that will send an email upon getting hit by any user set keywords.  (Disclaimer:  Beano, in no way, actually expects Brian to do this.)


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice ski racks at a really good price, going fast.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Nice ski racks at a really good price, going fast.



but you gotta buy 2


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

SkiDork said:


> but you gotta buy 2


 
 And why is that? Damn, leave it to a Dork!


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> And why is that? Damn, leave it to a Dork!



well, 1 might work but the skis would prolly be floppin all over the place.  and stuff..


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

SkiDork said:


> well, 1 might work but the skis would prolly be floppin all over the place. and stuff..


 
dork, don't you be scaring people off, I want to see what the next item is, I live for the next item, I need to know! 


The Yakima Big PowderHound is made for its namesake—you! This St. Bernard of ski mounts holds up to 6 pairs of skis or 4 snowboards or a combo. A big red, glove-friendly button opens every time, and the Big PowderHound has awesome binding clearance. If you're serious about powder, you probably own fat skis, and this rack accommodates both fat and skinny boards. Yakima included SKS lock cores to secure the Big PowderHound, and updated it to mount with either square or round bars. Fit this ski mount to your factory rack using Yakima Mighty Mounts. Includes front and back units.


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> dork, don't you be scaring people off, I want to see what the next item is, I live for the next item, I need to know!
> 
> 
> The Yakima Big PowderHound is made for its namesake—you! This St. Bernard of ski mounts holds up to 6 pairs of skis or 4 snowboards or a combo. A big red, glove-friendly button opens every time, and the Big PowderHound has awesome binding clearance. If you're serious about powder, you probably own fat skis, and this rack accommodates both fat and skinny boards. Yakima included SKS lock cores to secure the Big PowderHound, and updated it to mount with either square or round bars. Fit this ski mount to your factory rack using Yakima Mighty Mounts. Includes front and back units.



I stand corrected - that IS a good deal.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

And they are going fast 220 left, started with 600 at 2AM. Get yours while they last!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Nice ski racks at a really good price, going fast.



Yeah, if I didn't already have one I'd probably pick it up.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2006)

Another update on the SAC Tracker.  I'm sure some of have noticed already that it has been moved, just a little house cleaning.  There is a redirect in place, but I suggest you update your bookmarks if you have them:

http://sac.bvibert.com

Also I think there may be an issue with the image caching routine when there is more than one color choice.  If you have a problem with the picture showing up that's why.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2006)

Racks are almost gone now!  I wonder whats up next???

2 left..

Tracker on 30 second updates...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

Spy Goggles, I purchased these like two weeks ago and got them this week. Excellent goggles, definetly worth the price!


----------



## hammer (Sep 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Spy Goggles, I purchased these like two weeks ago and got them this week. Excellent goggles, definetly worth the price!


They look good but I have a functional pair of goggles already.

Maybe I need to accidentally break the ones I have...;-)


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

I just purchased a pair for my wife.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I just purchased a pair for my wife.



Could you post the link for these? Thanks.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

Not sure if you're pulling my leg on this one, but here you go, 396 left, they sold like over 150 in the past half hour or so.  www.steepandcheap.com


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

bvibert, you may want to take a look at your SAC Tracker, I'm being asked for login credentials. :-D


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Not sure if you're pulling my leg on this one, but here you go, 396 left, they sold like over 150 in the past half hour or so.  www.steepandcheap.com



I’m not pullin your leg. Dang, am I that sarcastic all the time? Anyways I’ve never paid much attention to this thread, but I went to the last page today and saw the mention of the goggles. I just ordered a pair, thanks.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> bvibert, you may want to take a look at your SAC Tracker, I'm being asked for login credentials. :-D



Fixed it, thanks.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I’m not pullin your leg. Dang, am I that sarcastic all the time? Anyways I’ve never paid much attention to this thread, but I went to the last page today and saw the mention of the goggles. I just ordered a pair, thanks.


 

No, it's not that you're that sarcastic, it's just that we've been talking about Steep and Cheap in this thread for quite awhile and I've been getting my balls busted on other threads about it, I just took for granted that everyone knew the site.   Dynomite goggles, do a google search on them and check the price on other sites.


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2006)

SAC changed to Feedburner to serve their feed so I'm trying it again. Feel free to discuss specific items in the Daily Gear Deals forum.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

Greg said:


> SAC changed to Feedburner to serve their feed so I'm trying it again. Feel free to discuss specific items in the Daily Gear Deals forum.


 
Looks good, but if it works this time, you might kill this thread  :-?  :roll: :x


----------



## Greg (Sep 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Looks good, but if it works this time, you might kill this thread  :-?  :roll: :x



Yeah, sorry about that. I know that you've formed a true love affair with this thread, andyzee. I'm actually now using the original SAC feed which they seemed to have updated to eliminate the variable that was causing problems last time...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

Well guess SAC is done for the day with the item they just put up, @#$@ socks! Shipping cost more than the socks!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 15, 2006)

Those are some good socks, I gotta keep my eye on Brians little app now.   If they start selling smartwool ski socks, I'm all over it like stink on a monkey.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2006)

*Just for Andy*

Ok Andy, you asked for it...  SAC Tracker now has an option to play a audio file when the item changes.  Give it a try and let me know if it works.  You can click on the link to see if the file will play...

These socks have been selling, so maybe the item will change and we can see if the alert works!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Those are some good socks, I gotta keep my eye on Brians little app now.   If they start selling smartwool ski socks, I'm all over it like stink on a monkey.



Me too!  I love my Smartwool ski socks.

Even better would be if they put up fancy socks with L's and R's on them.  I hear that makes you faster...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 15, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Even better would be if they put up fancy socks with L's and R's on them.  I hear that makes you faster...



I hear clipping your toenails does the same.  Great job on the Sac Alert.  Is that your voice?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Ok Andy, you asked for it... SAC Tracker now has an option to play a audio file when the item changes. Give it a try and let me know if it works. You can click on the link to see if the file will play...
> 
> These socks have been selling, so maybe the item will change and we can see if the alert works!


 

Brian, you are something else, good one, is that you on the audio? I set it up to alert me, I'll let you know how it works. You keep this up, pretty soon more people will be logging into your site than SAC.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh, when's the email option going in?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Oh, when's the email option going in?



Keep it up and he won't say nice things about you in your 2000 post thread.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Me too! I love my Smartwool ski socks.
> 
> Even better would be if they put up fancy socks with L's and R's on them. I hear that makes you faster...


 

Don't forget, you have to time me on the slopes as we test the different scenerios.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Keep it up and he won't say nice things about you in your 2000 post thread.


 

Holy crap, didn't realize I was that close. I'm going to have cut back  And hey, I'm just giving the guy a push to make him more creative, he should be thanking me!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2006)

Yes guys, that's me on the audio.  Email is a possibility, but the way it's setup now it would only email you if you had the web page open.  So for someone like Andy who's computer is always on it would work ok I guess.  For a lot of people that may be less than ideal though...

Glad you guys are liking it.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

OK wiseguys, heres the ad for the sox I was talking about:

*VVS® LV Ski*
*Anatomically designed to custom fit left and right feet *








*Skiing *Fox 
In addition to high-tech fibers, fit is Fox River's stand-out feature.  After all, if your ski socks don't fit your feet, it doesn't matter how much you spent on your boots, you won't be comfortable.  And while sock fiber technology allows Fox River to offer ski socks that keep feet dry and warm, fit is more unique.  Fox River ski socks also have special cushioning to help prevent calf and shin pain.  Our proprietary designs make us the one to look to for the most comfortable ski socks around. *Light weight, over-the-calf* 
<LI class=shoptextDetail>Anatomically designed to custom fit left and right feet <LI class=shoptextDetail>Super-soft merino wool and luxurious silk provide natural comfort and move moisture away <LI class=shoptextDetail>Lycra® 3DTM knit throughout for a memory fit 
Lin Toe® "no feel" seams mean no irritation at toes
*Contents:*
41% merino wool, 40% nylon, 17% silk, 2% Lycra® spandex


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2006)

*Email*

SAC Tracker email is now online.  As I said earlier it will only work while you have the SAC Tracker web page open.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

You da man! My only problem now, for some reason the page has been timing out


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2006)

andyzee said:


> You da man! My only problem now, for some reason the page has been timing out



That's strange, hopefully it's just a fluke.  How many times has it happened?  It seems to be working ok for me tonight.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

bvibert said:


> That's strange, hopefully it's just a fluke. How many times has it happened? It seems to be working ok for me tonight.


 

Happened a few times tonight, but it's probably just my system. Seems to be working good on my wifes. Only 29 pair to go b4 we hear "SAC Alert"  History in the making.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 15, 2006)

No new items until 2:00 AM, don't these bastids realize that they're holding up a hisorical moment.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 16, 2006)

bvibert , I'm happy to report that your email notifier is working really nice! Guess we'll see how the audio is working later. Hate to be a pain(not really), but you think you could rearrange the message. 

*From:*

A new item has been posted up for sale on SteepandCheap and is being tracked by SAC Tracker for you.
The item is a Wenger Alpine Backpacker and is being offered for $15.00 
59% Off, Regularly $36.95
. You better hurry, as of the time of this email there are only 201 left.

*To:*

New SAC Item: Wenger Alpine Backpacker and is being offered for $15.00 
59% Off, Regularly $36.95. You better hurry, as of the time of this email there are only 201 left. Tracked for you by SAC Tracker.


The reason for this change is that if you send this message to a cell phone, text is limited and you want to be sure that the item itself is not cut off. Got to get to work on SACAnonymous.com 

Oh Greg, I think the your little thingie there with the updates is finally working as well.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2006)

andyzee said:


> bvibert , I'm happy to report that your email notifier is working really nice! Guess we'll see how the audio is working later. Hate to be a pain(not really), but you think you could rearrange the message.
> 
> *From:*
> 
> ...



You really are a PITA! :uzi:   It's a reasonable request though.  I think you'll be happy with the next email...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm happy to report that today I recieved my first cell phone text message via SAC Tracker, good stuff! Thanks Brian.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 16, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I'm happy to report that today I recieved my first cell phone text message via SAC Tracker, good stuff! Thanks Brian.




As a laptop user, the email method doesn't work well for me so well as you need to keep the window open for it to work.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 16, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> As a laptop user, the email method doesn't work well for me so well as you need to keep the window open for it to work.


 

Just show the need for a backend mechenism to send these alerts  :razz:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2006)

andyzee said:


> I'm happy to report that today I recieved my first cell phone text message via SAC Tracker, good stuff! Thanks Brian.



Nice!  I don't suppose you were around to hear the audio alert?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> As a laptop user, the email method doesn't work well for me so well as you need to keep the window open for it to work.



I kinda figured that most people wouldn't find that feature usefull, except for Andy. 

Maybe I'll look into other methods at some point.  That'll make it a lot more complicated though...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 16, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Nice! I don't suppose you were around to hear the audio alert?


 

Actually just a bit earlier they went back to the knives, for a couple of minutes, I wouldn't have know about it except that my phone rang  At that point I turned off the email alert and put the audio on and after a bit we heard " Sac Alert" me and my wife been goofing about that for awhile now


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Actually just a bit earlier they went back to the knives, for a couple of minutes, I wouldn't have know about it except that my phone rang  At that point I turned off the email alert and put the audio on and after a bit we heard " Sac Alert" me and my wife been goofing about that for awhile now



So you both shared a laugh at my expense...  I see how it works now...   Glad it worked though!  My wife was quite annoyed that I kept playing the sound clip last night...

I was able to tell that it switched back to the knife for a bit thanks to the email alert.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 17, 2006)

Getting ready to go biking and I say to my wife, "Guess I should turn on the email SAC Alert?". She responds "Asking stupid question? Of course!"


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Getting ready to go biking and I say to my wife, "Guess I should turn on the email SAC Alert?". She responds "Asking stupid question? Of course!"



Yeah, I think you might have a problem.  I hope you have/had a nice bike ride. :beer:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 17, 2006)

I took a nap on the couch today.  I had left my laptop open.  Sure enough I woke up to "Sac Alert, Sac Alert."  Tis a shame I didn't need women's hiking shoes.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 17, 2006)

bvibert, great bike ride in the wilds of Jersey, at times I'm just amazed at how people can goof on jersey for being a dump and I go out and experience some of the really great areas here. Damn, today we made a quick stop on the side of the road and someone stopped and asked if we're ok! Post pics later in the bike forum. 

beanonyc,  my wife gets a kick out of the "SAC Alert" but thinks the tone could be more exciting. Me, I like it just the way it is, kind of comical.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> beanonyc,  my wife gets a kick out of the "SAC Alert" but thinks the tone could be more exciting. Me, I like it just the way it is, kind of comical.




I like the monotone, dry delivery.  My kind of humor.  Is that Brian?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 17, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I like the monotone, dry delivery. My kind of humor. Is that Brian?


 

Yeah, I like it as well and yes that Boring Brian


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, I like it as well and yes that Boring Brian



I purposely made it monotone and un-excited.  I thought that would be much more funnier...  That and I _am_ pretty boring...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 17, 2006)

bvibert said:


> I purposely made it monotone and un-excited. I thought that would be much more funnier... That and I _am_ pretty boring...


 
Just kidding about the boring part, as I mentioned, I really like the recording!


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 17, 2006)

These damn hiking boots are going to take forever to go.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2006)

Birdman829 said:


> These damn hiking boots are going to take forever to go.



Luckily they put up a new item at midnight (their time) even if the item didn't sell...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Luckily they put up a new item at midnight (their time) even if the item didn't sell...


 

Yep, and although there is a lot, sunglasses always go fast. So get yours while they last  !


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Yep, and although there is a lot, sunglasses always go fast. So get yours while they last  !



Wow I hadn't even looked at the price on those until now.  No wonder they're going so fast!  I couldn't see myself wearing those though...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2006)

Woohoo!!!  I finally got my first audio SAC Alert! 

Too bad I don't need a woman's jacket... :roll:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 18, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Woohoo!!!  I finally got my first audio SAC Alert!



I can I get one Bvi?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2006)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I can I get one Bvi?



If you go to my SAC Tracker you'll see an option "Play audio alert when item changes" towards the bottom.  If you check that box and click submit you'll hear an audio message when the item changes to a new one.  You'll need to leave the browser window open for it to work.  If you'd like to hear what the alert sounds like you can click on the link that says "Click here to verify that the sound will play." under the aforementioned check box.  

This way if you're one of those obsesive guys that leaves the tracker open all day while you're doing other work (like Andy) you'll hear when the item changes and know to look at the browser to see what the new item is.  There's also an option to enter an email address if you'd like to be notified of a change.  The only problem with the email is that currently you need to leave the browser window open for it to work.  So it doesn't do much good if you use the same computer all the time because by the time you see the email you'll likely have seen or heard the change anyway.  It works out good for someone like Andy who has the email sent to his phone so he can keep up with all the latest SAC developments from the road...  I'm working on a new method for the email so it'll be more useful for the rest of us...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2006)

Smart ass :roll:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 18, 2006)

bvibert said:


> If you go to my SAC Tracker you'll see an option "Play audio alert when item changes" towards the bottom.  If you check that box and click submit you'll hear an audio message when the item changes to a new one.  You'll need to leave the browser window open for it to work.  If you'd like to hear what the alert sounds like you can click on the link that says "Click here to verify that the sound will play." under the aforementioned check box.
> 
> This way if you're one of those obsesive guys that leaves the tracker open all day while you're doing other work (like Andy) you'll hear when the item changes and know to look at the browser to see what the new item is.  There's also an option to enter an email address if you'd like to be notified of a change.  The only problem with the email is that currently you need to leave the browser window open for it to work.  So it doesn't do much good if you use the same computer all the time because by the time you see the email you'll likely have seen or heard the change anyway.  It works out good for someone like Andy who has the email sent to his phone so he can keep up with all the latest SAC developments from the road...  I'm working on a new method for the email so it'll be more useful for the rest of us...



Thanks


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Smart ass :roll:



Sorry, couldn't help it... 

I should have also noted that I've also had at least one SAC Tracker window open on various computers since its inception...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 18, 2006)

Well if you didn't waste your time on this silly little forum, you could be a lot further along on development of the SAC Tracker!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2006)

The smart wool shirt that's on there now looks like it might make a good base layer for skiing...

I'm thinking about picking one up...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 25, 2006)

bvibert said:


> The smart wool shirt that's on there now looks like it might make a good base layer for skiing...
> 
> I'm thinking about picking one up...


 
Get three.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Get three.



Eh, I bought one...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a padagonia one that is exactly like that.  I love it but it's getting a bit shabby.  I think XL may be a bit too big though....what to do?


----------



## Birdman829 (Sep 25, 2006)

I didn't see it until too late. They only have XLs left


----------



## andyzee (Sep 25, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I have a padagonia one that is exactly like that. I love it but it's getting a bit shabby. I think XL may be a bit too big though....what to do?


 
Buy, wash it, if it doesn't shrink enough to fit you, mail it to me


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I have a padagonia one that is exactly like that.  I love it but it's getting a bit shabby.  I think XL may be a bit too big though....what to do?



I got a L before they sold out.  I'm not sure if it'll be big enough though.  I haven't worn a size L for a very long time.  Going by the chest measurements I should be ok, I didn't want it to be too big since I'll be using it as a base layer.


----------



## roark (Sep 29, 2006)

Backcountry banner ads now B? Did they they insist?


----------



## andyzee (Sep 29, 2006)

Damn! A little counter is turning into a full fledge web site, ads and all


----------



## bvibert (Sep 29, 2006)

roark said:


> Backcountry banner ads now B? Did they they insist?



Nope, they didn't insist.  Just trying something new.  Are they too much?  I hate over-powering ads on sites, which I'm trying to avoid.  The Google ads seem to be coming up with some relevent ads, although they seem to be weighted towards cycling apparel for some reason..

BTW, that pack that's on there now seems like a good deal.  Too bad I need another pack like I need a hole in the head...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 29, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Damn! A little counter is turning into a full fledge web site, ads and all



We'll see if the little counter can off-set some of the cost to run the site...


----------



## roark (Sep 29, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Nope, they didn't insist. Just trying something new. Are they too much? I hate over-powering ads on sites, which I'm trying to avoid. The Google ads seem to be coming up with some relevent ads, although they seem to be weighted towards cycling apparel for some reason..


Nah, they're fine. Much better than "Sponsor" posts...;-)


----------



## andyzee (Sep 29, 2006)

bvibert said:


> Nope, they didn't insist. Just trying something new. Are they too much? I hate over-powering ads on sites, which I'm trying to avoid. The Google ads seem to be coming up with some relevent ads, although they seem to be weighted towards cycling apparel for some reason..
> 
> BTW, that pack that's on there now seems like a good deal. Too bad I need another pack like I need a hole in the head...


 
I think it's looking good. I actually like the ads and have checked a few out. The only thin I might recommend is moving that second Backcountry ad to the bottom of the page. Where it's at now, it just seems to break up the SAC Tracker.

PS, very tempted by that backpack as well, also have too many.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 29, 2006)

The SAC Tracker is suddenly timing out a lot more than usual and is very slow loading. Hope it isn't because of those ads.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2006)

andyzee said:


> The SAC Tracker is suddenly timing out a lot more than usual and is very slow loading. Hope it isn't because of those ads.



I'll look into it.  It could also be issues with my host.  I know they are/were planning doing a bunch of updates to their servers around this time.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 9, 2006)

1860 pairs of sandals! Well guess SAC is shot for the day.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

Are you kidding man?????  These are the one's that I was saying I had yesterday.  There's a church key on the bottom.  Only 14 smackers.  Buy Buy Buy Buy!!!!!  These are going to go quick!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 9, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Are you kidding man????? These are the one's that I was saying I had yesterday. There's a church key on the bottom. Only 14 smackers. Buy Buy Buy Buy!!!!! These are going to go quick!


 
Well at least you had me do a double take. Unfortunetly in about a 1 month period in August, I must have purchased about 4 pairs of shoes and 2 pairs of sandals. I'm starting to feel like Imelda Marcos.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

Be the coolest guy at the party!!!  They're only 14 bucks.  I've spent the last 20 minutes on the phone with all my friends.  This deal is unreal.  I'm thinking about getting a second pair.

...besides your much prettier than Imelda.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 9, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Be the coolest guy at the party!!! They're only 14 bucks. I've spent the last 20 minutes on the phone with all my friends. This deal is unreal. I'm thinking about getting a second pair.
> 
> ...besides your much prettier than Imelda.


 
14 bucks and 6+ shipping. Plus, think of the embarrising moment when we run into each other and have the same sandals on. Be even worst if you're with your friends.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

I wowed BobR over the summer with em....  If you can wow BobR, you can wow anyone!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 9, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I wowed BobR over the summer with em.... If you can wow BobR, you can wow anyone!


 

:lol: :lol:  And here I thought BobR walked around with WOW frozen on his face. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

....1200 left.  Just wait until the West coast gets back from lunch.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 9, 2006)

OK, you and Kzone talked me into it  http://www.killingtonzone.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=177608#177608


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2006)

They're going quick, get-em before they're gone!  Only 1100 left now...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

You won't be disappointed.  As an extra Kudos to you, I have registered and posted on KZone.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 9, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> You won't be disappointed. As an extra Kudos to you, I have registered and posted on KZone.


 
Hey, don't blame me!


----------



## roark (Oct 9, 2006)

Got a pair in Green and Gold...:wink:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

I know I've been a little too excited about these sandals,  but having these and living in a Beach community, I find use for them all the time.  You guys will really like them.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 9, 2006)

andyzee said:


> BeanoNYC said:
> 
> 
> > You won't be disappointed. As an extra Kudos to you, I have registered and posted on KZone.
> ...


 

May God have mercy on his soul.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

What happened.  Deleted a post?  I was going to comment on your ginormous shoe size.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 9, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> What happened. Deleted a post? I was going to comment on your ginormous shoe size.


 

 didn't format right. Damn, there was 5 seconds between the post and delete, you don't miss anything! (size13)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

andyzee said:


> didn't format right. Damn, there was 5 seconds between the post and delete, you don't miss anything!



I subscribe to the thread.  Got an email.  

You don't do that, Big Foot?

I even caught that edit (addition?) you made right above....<ahem>twice!


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

....btw, Ginormous doesn't look as good written and it sounds spoken


----------



## andyzee (Oct 9, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> I subscribe to the thread. Got an email.
> 
> You don't do that, Big Foot?
> 
> I even caught that edit (addition?) you made right above....<ahem>twice!


 
Hey Big Brother, I thought I was bad, damnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 9, 2006)

OK, got the format fixed. Now as I was saying, my SAC purchases, not as bad as I thought:

10/05/2005, DAKINE Heli Pro Backpack - 1000 cu in, $34.95
11/05/2005, DAKINE Pro II Backpack - 1550cu in, $39.38 
12/04/2005, Spy Micro Scoop Sunglasses, $25.00 
01/02/2006, Spy Micro Scoop Sunglasses, $29.69 
08/23/2006, Nixon Formula Watch, $46.88, (returned)
08/28/2006, Marmot Full Zip PreCip Pant - Women's, $35.48 
08/30/2006, Spy Orbit Goggle, $40.50 
09/01/2006, Salomon XA Comp 2 Trail Running Shoe - Men's, $33.00 
09/15/2006, Spy Orbit Goggle, $40.50 
09/26/2006, Zoic Anthem Biking Jersey - Men's, $20.63, x 3
10/05/2006, CamelBak SnoBlast, $33.69 
10/09/2006, Reef Fanning Sandal - Men's Gray/Red size 13, $13.75

Total:   $387.83


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 9, 2006)

Where did you get that info?  On SAC?  I can't get all orders together like that.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 9, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:


> Where did you get that info? On SAC? I can't get all orders together like that.


 

Yeah from SAC, but it was individual items and I just compiled the list myself.


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 9, 2006)

Got a pair in red and grey.


----------



## Birdman829 (Oct 9, 2006)

andyzee said:


> OK, got the format fixed. Now as I was saying, my SAC purchases, not as bad as I thought:
> 
> 10/05/2005, DAKINE Heli Pro Backpack - 1000 cu in, $34.95
> 11/05/2005, DAKINE Pro II Backpack - 1550cu in, $39.38
> ...



Check out the SACaholics anonymous thread at Epic. Cirqurider has spent something like 1200 bones in a year on SAC.

In other news 50 bucks for Sorels is sweet. I dont need boots though so I guess I'm lucky they dont have my size


----------

